#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-17
<ZachK_> akgraner: ping?
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-19
<That_Wiki_Guy> Hey pleia2
<pleia2> hello
<That_Wiki_Guy> pleia2: Very cool interview
<That_Wiki_Guy> pleia2: Its ZachK_ btw
<pleia2> That_Wiki_Guy: the video one from UDS? ugh, I was too nervous :)
<That_Wiki_Guy> You did fine
<pleia2> thanks
<That_Wiki_Guy> :)
<That_Wiki_Guy> Oh so how you been? I've b
<That_Wiki_Guy> I've not talked with you for some time..
<pleia2> been busy, currently dealing with the ubuflu (took a 9 hour "nap" today)
<pleia2> you?
<That_Wiki_Guy> Oh busy...got fired...I'm ubt wiki lead, trying to learn python...nothing much
<pleia2> ouch @ got fired, looking for something new?
<That_Wiki_Guy> College
<pleia2> ah
<That_Wiki_Guy> Yeah...got the summer of documentation to plan...new membership process for the wiki fg to implement..
<That_Wiki_Guy> In your interview u mentioned the Ubuntu Youth project...
<That_Wiki_Guy> Got any links, info? Id like to help with that if I could
<That_Wiki_Guy> If I can anyway
<pleia2> I'm not involved with it and I'm not sure how active they are these days, but this has some info: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-youth
<pleia2> they're also over in #ubuntu-youth
<That_Wiki_Guy> Well seeing as how the lp page has 30 proposed members I don't think it's that active
<That_Wiki_Guy> Just started using Lucid today
<pleia2> cool, I haven't yet ;)
<That_Wiki_Guy> Looks nice
<pleia2> yeah
<That_Wiki_Guy> I've been using windows cause my wireless didn't work..but when I did the try ubuntu option on the live cd it wanted to install proprietary driver(no surprise) so I did an install and it kept the driver
<That_Wiki_Guy> Windows went byby....
 * That_Wiki_Guy hates windows....
<That_Wiki_Guy> pleia2: So how's that California weather
<pleia2> it's actually been gloomy these past few days
<pleia2> a week of gloom in brussels, more here... boo :)
<That_Wiki_Guy> Oh
<That_Wiki_Guy> :(
<doctormo> pleia2: It was great weather on sat and sun in brusells
<dinda> does anyone know if the http://learn.ufbt.net site has been moved?
<dinda> site is returning nothing but "It works" message
<leoquant> ah doctormo you had a look at "manneke pis"?
<doctormo> leoquant: I don't think so, what is that?
<leoquant> doctormo, : http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manneken_Pis_van_Brussel
<leoquant> but you enjoyed the lager I hope?
<doctormo> I enjoyed some beer
<doctormo> Although I'm not a beer drinker normally.
<pleia2> dinda: hmm, I'd drop an email to bodhi.zazen@ubuntu.com to ask, I wasn't aware of an intention to move it but he was doing some system upgrades last week
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-22
<doctormo> pleia2: Do we have the meeting set up for DML ?
<pleia2> doctormo: no, I sent the doodle poll out on wednesday and said I'd keep it open for a week
<pleia2> so I'll announce the meeting time on wednesday, sometime in the first week of june
<doctormo> Thanks
<ZachK_> pleia2: meeting?
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-23
<pleia2> doctormo: I cc:ed you on a doc-team email (not sure if you
<pleia2> 're on that list
<pleia2> )
<pleia2> a summer of code student is working on a mallard online editor
<nigelb> pleia2: doctomo did write a mail to that list just after your mail about the meeeting
<nigelb> pleia2: online mallard editor sounds totally cool though
<pleia2> yeah, I can never keep track :)
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> pleia2, doctormo, poke
<paultag> I really really doubt doctormo is around. I regret that ping. Ignore me doctormo :)
